# Puerto Rico Charter



## Kallisto (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am going to Puerto rico in a couple of weeks and I was wondering if anyone knows any charter company there ?
Is it possible to charter in the Spanish virgin Islands (Vieques, Culebra) ?

Please also advice places to visit on the island.

Thank you


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Puerto Rico Yacht Charters - Bareboat Sailing & Catamaran Charters Spanish Virgin Islands is based out of Fajardo, PR. CYOA in St Thomas allows many of their boats to cruise the Spanish Virgins as well. You might also want to read this Traveltalkonline: SVI's and SailCaribe too.


----------



## Bellita (Jul 9, 2009)

by all means, if the conditions allow, do Culebra and Culebrita. Both beautiful islands. 
There are plenty of things to do and see here! Here's a link you may wish to check out for some ideas..
Things to Do in Puerto Rico - Puerto Rico Attractions - TripAdvisor


----------

